# My enthusiastic home barista setup



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi everyone,

just thought I'd share a picture of my home setup. It's still growing! Not sure what to add next


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Naked PF


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

VST basket

airtight bean container

nice .. ( but dont keep frothing jugs on warm top - milk should start cold ]


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What beans are they


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> What beans are they


You mean these

http://www.origincoffee.co.uk/product/-el-salvador-finca-san-antonio-washed.php

Or the mystery kilo bag?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Looking good! As above, Naked PF for the win.

Got mine from Bella Barista I think, has logo on it and everything.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

My original starter set up....had some superb espressos from it! Spent many more ££££ since but have fond memories of a huge and enjoyable journey of discovery! Hope you do too!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Got a link for the Naked PF?

The mystery beans are a custom blend created for a friends cafe as their house blend from Exmouth Coffee Company. He gave me a bag to sample


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

The milk jugs aren't on top when the machine is on, it was just for the pic


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

You just need a couple of cups and you'll be up and running. Looking good!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 18, 2015)

Cups are in the cupboard above. I find the cup heater on the machine insufficient for casual use, so i just warm the cup up with hot water before I pull the shot


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Got a link for the Naked PF?


http:// https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/naked-bottomless-porta-filter-handle-for-rancilio-silvia.html


----------



## Ronnie27 (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks great


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Stevie said:


> I find the cup heater on the machine insufficient for casual use, so i just warm the cup up with hot water before I pull the shot


I do that too, it also saves the top from getting scratched


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

PID

IMS shower screen

WEMO


----------

